# Poses for a beautiful girl



## Cole J.M. Photo (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I recently have made friends with a BEAUTIFUL girl, in reality she is my dream girl. she is nice, sweet, kind, caring.... everything.  I want to take pictures of her for her senior pictures (we are both 17, nothing creepy going on).  This being said I don't shoot portraits so I dont know poses. Where should I look for poses for her and or can you post some pictures for me that you think would be flattering?


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 7, 2010)

The most important thing for senior pictures IMO would be to make sure she looks natural in her poses, has a nice smile, and feels comfortable.  For you -- find a nice location where the background won't be too distracting (cars, people, etc, etc.) and MAKE SURE that they are senior pictures, and not a model shoot, or make her look like she's going to prom.  SHe should look like she normally would, except with her nicest clothes on and maybe a little hairdo and make-up, whatever she be happy with.


----------



## timbearden (Oct 8, 2010)

I would suggest magazines, or do searches on things like flickr.  Good luck with that though.


----------



## KmH (Oct 8, 2010)

I would suggest looking at the web sites of pro shooters that specialize in shooting high school seniors.

Pay really close attention to the lighting.

Jessica Edwards Photography

Kirk Voclain Photography


----------



## kayunis (Oct 9, 2010)

The best place to look for great photo shoots is the magazine, pro photo web sites. 
There are also more resources on the photo review shows, where there is great posers.
Take time to view their gallery.


----------



## MattxMosh (Oct 9, 2010)

First start by getting her drunk, it will all feel natural after that.


----------



## Sbuxo (Oct 9, 2010)

:shock: Thank goodness you said you're both 17, I was gonna call you a proud creeper. 

Roofies always work. :lmao:
& try not to moan when she does strike a good one, that'd be awkward.

Does she want traditional Senior pictures, or does she want to have something new? Studio vs Nature, etc.


----------



## MattxMosh (Oct 9, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> Roofies always work.



I like the cut of your jib.

Help me get something out of my back seat after you try this drink.


----------



## Sbuxo (Oct 9, 2010)

I have no idea what you're saying, dude.


----------



## MattxMosh (Oct 9, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> I have no idea what you're saying, dude.



The correct response was "Whats a jib?"


----------



## akeigher (Oct 9, 2010)

This thread isnt too creepy...


----------



## MattxMosh (Oct 9, 2010)

akeigher said:


> This thread isnt too creepy...



It isn't, but can you hold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for a second?


----------



## Turbo (Oct 9, 2010)

Whatever you do, do NOT hold MattxMosh's meat.  Especially behind the gyro stand.

Bad things happen.


----------



## mishele (Oct 9, 2010)

MattxMosh said:


> akeigher said:
> 
> 
> > This thread isnt too creepy...
> ...


Oh no u didn't!! :thumbup:


----------



## MattxMosh (Oct 9, 2010)

Turbo said:


> Whatever you do, do NOT hold MattxMosh's meat.  Especially behind the gyro stand.
> 
> Bad things happen.



Stop implying my meat is spoiled.


----------



## Cole J.M. Photo (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks for the good comments, and thanks for the weird ones too, I plan on asking her to "go steady" on tuesday so it may be much easier.


----------



## mishele (Oct 10, 2010)

awwww....how cute......


----------



## MattxMosh (Oct 10, 2010)

Cole J.M. Photo said:


> thanks for the good comments, and thanks for the weird ones too, I plan on asking her to "go steady" on tuesday so it may be much easier.



1955 is that way.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 10, 2010)

1955 is actually that way 
<-------


----------



## KmH (Oct 11, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> 1955 is actually that way
> <-------


Actually, there is no way to 1955. :lmao:


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 11, 2010)

Actually if I get up to 88 miles per hour in my car I could go back to 1955 :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Oct 11, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> Actually if I get up to 88 miles per hour in my car I could go back to 1955 :lmao:


 In the spirit of this thread (or de-railement), you will only be able to reach 68 miles per hour.





















You have to turn around at 69.


----------



## dmalsr22000 (Oct 11, 2010)

1955 reminds me of this:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/218883-fifty-five.html


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 11, 2010)

Turbo said:


> Whatever you do, do NOT hold MattxMosh's meat.  Especially behind the gyro stand.
> 
> Bad things happen.


I needed that laugh! Thanks...

 Between 2 forums, i am noticing an obsession with MattxMoshs meat.... 


Cole J.M. Photo said:


> thanks for the good comments, and thanks for the weird ones too, I plan on asking her to "go steady" on tuesday so it may be much easier.


Aww, thats friggen cute! Do It!:thumbup:



dmalsr22000 said:


> 1955 reminds me of this:
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/218883-fifty-five.html


..........This thread is totally derailed.


----------



## Cole J.M. Photo (Oct 12, 2010)

Today is the day, wish me luck on my future girlfriend (and client)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 13, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> I have no idea what you're saying, dude.


 
Even better.  



Cole J.M. Photo said:


> Today is the day, wish me luck on my future girlfriend (and client)


 

Only 17 and already mixing business with pleasure.  Oh noooooooooes!


----------



## Muusers (Oct 13, 2010)

So what happened. I'm DIEING to know.


----------



## Sbuxo (Oct 13, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Even better.


:gah:


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 13, 2010)

i'm reminded of one of the earlier internet memes


----------



## Cole J.M. Photo (Oct 13, 2010)

She said yes, not a huge shock to me , Not sure when we will do pictures, just excited in the moment! thanks for the help!


----------



## malkav41 (Oct 14, 2010)

Good, good for you!


----------



## robbo989 (Oct 14, 2010)

Pics of said client?


----------



## Cole J.M. Photo (Oct 14, 2010)

robbo989 said:


> Pics of said client?


Sorry, not sure if she wants them all over the interwebs.


----------



## MattxMosh (Oct 14, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> i am noticing an obsession with MattxMoshs meat....



My meat is highly desirable.




			
				dmalsr22000 said:
			
		

> 1955 reminds me of this:
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/p...ifty-five.html



Wrong kind of 55.


----------



## goaway (Nov 5, 2010)

this thread, useless without pics.




btw, hey guys! im new. why does this smiley exist???? ldman:


----------



## j-dogg (Nov 5, 2010)

kundalini said:


> You have to turn around at 69.



Did someone say 69?






I'm a consummate Boards of Canada fan I just had to post this.

just think, in a couple years you'll be 






and your skills as a photographer will have expanded by then.

okay, I'm REALLY showing my age now.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 5, 2010)

j-dogg said:


> Did someone say 69?
> 
> just think, in a couple years you'll be
> 
> okay, I'm REALLY showing my age now.


 Good trip down memory lane, but no way all those film clips were from 1969, I was there in '69, still young, but there in the mix.  Didn't mind the song at all, but the references and the images are for duffers.  Only because they don't mix (chronologically).


----------



## Opher (Nov 5, 2010)

goaway said:


> btw, hey guys! im new. why does this smiley exist???? ldman:



...Why Not?


----------



## mkd012 (Nov 6, 2010)

find a nice location where the background won't be too distracting and MAKE SURE that they are senior pictures, and not a model shoot,


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, a cyber attack from the meat nerds on IA? Go home nerds........


----------



## mishele (Nov 7, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Wow, a cyber attack from the meat nerds on IA? Go home nerds........



Cloud....you know you want a little taste of Matt's meat......=)


----------



## cmilian (Nov 12, 2010)

All of you guys are crazy, I like it ! 
I agree, you better post some pics of your conquest. They better be in good focus too, Also post how you took them, Lens, camera, settings, etc.


----------

